# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  who would u most like to leave corrie

## mmh14

i think it should be gail
 :Love:  mandy  :Love:

----------


## jstevens1

Charlie.  The sooner he gets his comeuppance the better!

----------


## kazzie

J A S O N

----------


## Chris_2k11

Roy the silly man!

----------


## Jenbobber

Noris!

----------


## Johnny Allen

those two dreadful twins and that awful Kelly, she can't even walk in those boots she wears, she really annoys me she was meant to be considered the new Karen, she doesn't even compare shes a pointless and awful character

----------


## emillie

danny young

----------


## Bad Wolf

other- warren

----------


## Ella.

> those two dreadful twins and that awful Kelly, she can't even walk in those boots she wears, she really annoys me she was meant to be considered the new Karen, she doesn't even compare shes a pointless and awful character


Totally agree, I never liked Kelly after the Sean incident and the twins are a waste of space.

----------


## chance

sean

----------


## ~Sooz~

the twins definitely!

----------


## Lisa321

I agree with Johnny_Allen
Those twins are pointless!
I also find Kelly annoying. 
xXx

----------


## dddMac1

Charlie

----------


## Chris_2k11

> the twins definitely!


I totally forgot about them! Roy & the twins for me then!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harissa

Danny

----------


## phils little sister

:Ponder:   :Ponder:  
Doris
The Twins
Sally
Charlie

----------


## stacyefc

fred -  he is so annoying

----------


## soapaddict

1. Roy - Pointless.
2. The Twins - Freaky
3. Kelly - Annoying
4. Norris - Weird

----------


## emma_strange

Sally, I just can't stand her!

----------


## WattsRulee

Claire! She Is Soooooo Boring

----------


## i_luv_dennis

mel he is gettin on my nervous

----------


## soapaddict

> mel he is gettin on my nervous



I agree, hope he hasnt long left in the show.

----------


## muppet_baby

Ken

----------


## dddMac1

> Ken


Ken has been in it since day one

----------


## MichelleS

Sally definitely, she really annoys me!   :Angry:

----------


## steven123

i hate fred, audrey and charlie there all are boring now they havnt really had any storylines apart form charlie

----------


## lildevil

i think Norris should go.

----------


## Treacle

There isn't an option for all of them, why not?

----------


## blondelilangel

Blanche and Norris! Those 2 are soo annoying

----------


## Treacle

There should be an option for all of them so I can vote it  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

liz, steve and tracey

boring claire

shelly and charlie

sally webster

infact all of them, becuase they are all so dull and boring

bondboffin

----------


## Katy

Other Sally Webster

she is so boring all she ever talks about is her rooosie going to ooookhill

----------


## Luna

Violet - sdhe doesn't really do anything does she?

----------


## Keating's babe

The twins get my vote, closely followed by Kelly who is just pointless.  And if the spoiler about her is true then I hate her even more.

----------


## Keating's babe

> Violet - sdhe doesn't really do anything does she?


Yeah but you never know what the scriptwriters have got planned... there may be a major storyline coming soon.   :Ponder:

----------


## alan45

> Yeah but you never know what the scriptwriters have got planned... there may be a major storyline coming soon.


There is.........................WATCH THIS SPACE

----------


## no1abbafan

Sally - she really irrates me lately.

----------


## Treacle

> There is.........................WATCH THIS SPACE


It's been on for 45 years too long and never produced anything half decent in the way of drama. Humouress and warm yes but dramatic - no! It does drama about as well as Footballers Wives.

----------


## alan45

Obviously the great British Public dont agree with you there WQ. Its still Britain's most populars soap. Even after competeing against EE for 20 yrs its still going strong. Yes there have been lows but there have been MANY terrific highs.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> There should be an option for all of them so I can vote it


LOL!   :Big Grin:   But that would mean the end of Corrie WQ!   :EEK!:   Oh, come to think of it... maybe that's a good thing   :Ponder:  lol   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> Obviously the great British Public dont agree with you there WQ. Its still Britain's most populars soap. Even after competeing against EE for 20 yrs its still going strong. Yes there have been lows but there have been MANY terrific highs.


What's great about them? Most of them are chavs nowadays.

EastEnders has had 2 bad years out of 20. and has been Britain's most popular soap for about 17 years on the trot so Corrie taking the driving seat for two years despite offering nothing special just something more entertaining than EastEnders means absolutely nothing especially as EE is now back on it's feet.

Besides who cares about which is the most watched soap? That doesn't reflect quality and at the moment EE is on top with quality.

----------


## Treacle

> Obviously the great British Public dont agree with you there WQ. Its still Britain's most populars soap. Even after competeing against EE for 20 yrs its still going strong. Yes there have been lows but there have been MANY terrific highs.


And anyways it doesn't mean the drama is any good - they could be watching for the warm humouress feel it provides. 
Their drama is ridiculous.

----------


## Jade

> It's been on for 45 years too long and never produced anything half decent in the way of drama. Humouress and warm yes but dramatic - no! It does drama about as well as Footballers Wives.


OMG how can you say that!!! Richard Hillman was an excellent storyline!!!

----------


## Trinity

There are none so blind as those who will not see.

WQ we KNOW that you love EE, but that doesn't mean that everything else is rubbish.  It doesn't have to be a huge competition.

----------


## Treacle

> There are none so blind as those who will not see.
> 
> WQ we KNOW that you love EE, but that doesn't mean that everything else is rubbish.  It doesn't have to be a huge competition.


I've never really liked Corrie but agree it's had some good years. 

I miss Hilda  :Sad: 

I just feel it's been crap now for about a decade or so. After Hollyoaks they are the worst offender for having a cast built on the good looking factor. 

Their young brigade is even worse than EastEnders!

----------


## Treacle

> OMG how can you say that!!! Richard Hillman was an excellent storyline!!!


That was a good storyline, not that there was much point in it.
Mad Maya was just panto though. They can pull off good drama but they have to work harder at it than EastEnders. EE just seems to have drama on top form. Maybe not in the past couple of years but it's getting it back again.

----------


## Jade

Think you could be right about the good looking factor, ie sarah and candice, but then katy was not traditionally good looking, its a shame karens left really.

----------


## Trinity

> Think you could be right about the good looking factor, ie sarah and candice, but then katy was not traditionally good looking, its a shame karens left really.


Jude, what a polite way to put it, "not traditionally good looking".  You could be a diplomate.

I need your advice - see my problem on how was your day.

----------


## Treacle

> Think you could be right about the good looking factor, ie sarah and candice, but then katy was not traditionally good looking, its a shame karens left really.


Maria, Sarah, Candice, Warren, Jamie, Adam, the twins, Kelly Craptree, Scooter etc, need I say more? Never seen so many pointless characters in one show.
Give me the Hollyoaks cast anyday.

Luckily they do have some saviours, Blanche, Betty, Rita, Norris (however annoying he may be I still find him not as bad as the above), Emily etc...

The acting from the young Craig Harris was amazing for a 16 year old lad and a performance Woodam Barlow and co could never match.

It proves that you can have young actors who can act good.

----------


## Jade

Dont forget our Chesney!!!(although I do find he a bit spookey!!, belongs in the Omen really)

----------


## Treacle

> Dont forget our Chesney!!!(although I do find he a bit spookey!!, belongs in the Omen really)


He's getting bigger now though. He was okay in the beginning but it's one sob story after another, he's a borefest now I'm afraid. They had him sweet and innocent and then they turned him into a terror worthy of Walford i.e. the Easter eggs.

----------


## samantha nixon

id like the twins to go i cant remeber there names

----------


## true.moon

i voted rita she is so boring!!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

aww, i dont mind Rita   :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

Rita yawwwwwn  :Smile:

----------


## true.moon

she is so boring
and has nothing good to say
there is no point in her charceter at all!

----------


## Abbie

> she is so boring
> and has nothing good to say
> there is no point in her charceter at all!


i kinda agree with you but i voted for gail because she just annoys me and she has been in enough storylines its time for her to leave

----------


## ***sharon rules***

im not sure.

----------


## true.moon

yeah gail annoys me too!

----------


## Treacle

Gail looks like ET!

----------


## samantha nixon

You Lot Are So Mean

----------


## true.moon

only having a bit of fun

----------


## samantha nixon

Lol

----------


## true.moon

what

----------


## samantha nixon

Nothing Dont Worry

----------


## true.moon

ok then

----------


## true.moon

who do you want out

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Gail looks like ET!


Lmao! She reminds me of a hamster   :Ponder:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Gail she is so annoying.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Gail she is so annoying.


And Silly Sally!!!   :Mad:  lol!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> And Silly Sally!!!   lol!


Yep she is, but gail and her hair really bug me.

----------


## true.moon

me too and rita

----------


## Tamzi

I could only vote one which was roy, as he is very boring with that machine thing. but also Gail,martin etc. I just dont like many of the corrie characters
xxx

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Gail.....GET A FRICKEN' HAIR CUT!!

----------


## true.moon

i cant remember what her hair looks like
could you post a pic

----------


## Treacle

Blanche is a genuis though, one of the funny people in the Street unlike the panto crowd they're building up.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i don't like a lot on the list but i voted for hayley as she is annoying and roy is as well only going on about that stupid invention but i like blanche as i think she is funny and i like jason and violet

----------


## Abbie

> Blanche is a genuis though, one of the funny people in the Street unlike the panto crowd they're building up.


i agree i love blanche she is hiliarious

----------


## Treacle

> i don't like a lot on the list but i voted for hayley as she is annoying and roy is as well only going on about that stupid invention but i like blanche as i think she is funny and i like jason and violet


Oh yes Hayley with the forgotten transexual storyline  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

The two twins- i dont even know their names

----------


## Luna

> The two twins- i dont even know their names


Who are they anyway and what is there purpose?

----------


## tasha_cfc

The twins, norris and scooter they are all to boring..

----------


## Tamzi

Many of them are annoying
xxx

----------


## Luna

Norris maybe be annoying but he is funny

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah that is true. With that novel
xxx

----------


## Luna

the novel lol OMG!!! i want to read that lol

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah it sounds intersting. Loved in the pub when Norris tricked Emily and Rita. Then Emily got him back
xxx

----------


## Luna

cant believe he feel for it too. God imagine they two married

----------


## Tamzi

that would be hilarious.
xxx

----------


## sly25944

LIZ McDONALD - She's becoming more like Bet Lynch each time she is on screen anyone notice that leopard spot or was tiger striped blouse   :Thumbsdown:  - Bet Lynch old wardrobe they are giving her now  yuk   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   SHE ALWAYS HAS IRRITATED ME

----------


## Tamzi

Liz is so annoying. Especially with those clothes. However old she is she shouldn't be wearing a mini skirt and low-cut top!
xxx

----------


## Trinity

Cilla!!!

----------


## Tamzi

I don't want Cilla to go. She is quite funny.
xxx

----------


## Abbie

> that would be hilarious.
> xxx


i know noris is soooo funny  :Lol:

----------


## true.moon

norris is so funny
i feel so sorry for him because everyone thinks he is so annoying!!

----------

